# Choosing between a husqvarna or ariens snow blower



## afraidtoleavemystoop (Nov 11, 2018)

I tried to buy a snowblower today, and was set on getting an Ariens deluxe 24 inch snowblower. However, the dealership was closed, so I went to a Lowe’s. The employee in that section told me he did not recommend the Ariens I was choosing. Apparently in the past couple years they started using cheaper parts and their new line up is not as good anymore.

He recommended a Husqvarna st224p, which was about 100 dollars cheaper. Various reasons included double rolled metal on the lip of the plow/case (not actually sure of the name, the case covering the augers. He also stated that the transmission was right behind the augers on the ariens snowblower, and that was terrible design. There were other things that he said, but thats the jist of it.

So with that, everything I can find on the internet recommends Ariens as a brand and recommends them over many other snowblowers. Am I missing something here, reddit? Is it misleading information?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF afraidtoleavemystoop

I would go with the Ariens from an Ariens dealer over a Husky from a big box store. I like the Ariens brand more and I like the idea of having a relationship with the dealer should you need service. There have been stories from people who bought online or big box and then had to go to the dealer for service and were treated like second class citizens. You can understand that a dealer that didn't make the profit on the sale might be a little less enthusiastic in servicing your machine ahead of a customer he sold to. It's just a personal opinion from what I've seen and read. I have two Ariens but they are from the 70's, tanks for sure but that doesn't relate to buying a new one today. I don't think there is anything that much different with a Husky and if all the features were the same and the husky was a hundred less I'd likely go Husky.

Have I confused you enough ?? :devil:


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

I worked for a dealer 30 years ago for one summer, it was a long time ago but I buy my equipment there to this day. I’ve known the owners for years and have friends that still wrench there to this day.
They sell Honda Ariens and Husqvarna
I am in the market for a larger blower due to my three car wide driveway and stopped in to talk to them, based on my driveway 3 wide x 3 deep the recommended the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. I asked about the comparable Husqvarna and they said don’t consider it.
I was pressed for time so I did not press him as to why.
If the local dealer is close and reasonable buy whatever from the dealer.
We get 120” a year

FWIW

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

It seems like Huaqvarna tends to discontinue parts for their models pretty quick in the following years after a model. This alone would discourge me from buying any Husqvarna snow blower.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I just rebuilt a new Ariens deluxe 24 for myself and my brother has the Husqvarna ST224 and they are night and day different, Ariens is MUCH better built and heavier gauge steel not to mention the Ariens also has a larger engine. Both of them have the LCT brand engine but the Ariens has 1" shaft with a double auger pulley and the the Husqvarna uses a single pulley and the engine has a 3/4" shaft. Kid at Lowes just wanted to make a sale with what was on the floor.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

+1

People will say/do anything to make a sale. 

The Ariens is in another league


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

Huskys seem to have a reputation for eating belts...a bunch more plastic. I was in the 28" class and opted for 28 sho...although my local dealers were not really helpful or gave me that warm and fuzzy feeling. I ordered it from a dealer in anther state and had it delivered to my cheaper than local.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

Best option is to buy from your local dealer, you will get the best after sale service. I personally chose a 300 series Husqvarna after returning a 928 Honda because of clogging. I bought both from a dealer and not a big box store. The Husqvarna has a 5 year warranty and a 10 year warranty on the cast iron components. I've had this snowblower just over a year with no problems.

It seems most people on this site don't care for Husqvarna with all these reported problems, I've had none.

The ST224 and ST224P also appear on the top ten of best sellers on many snowblower sites.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

SnowCat in Bend said:


> The ST224 and ST224P also appear on the top ten of best sellers on many snowblower sites.


I've never trusted those sorts of sites (for any product). I've always thought that many are simply there to collect the referral/affiliate link revenue, when someone clicks on the "check best price" button. The "best buy recommendation" being something secondary.
Still, am willing to be proved/shown wrong


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Both machines are very nice. If you have not seen the 300 series Husqvarna in person they are very stout machines capable of moving tons of snow quickly. IMHO you have to move into the Ariens Pro series to get above the 300 series Huskys.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

They ARE nice machines, But the Ariens the OP questioned is better, My brother loves his blower but even he agreed my deluxe 24 was a heavier duty machine.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Just Priced an Auger Gear for a Husqvarna. Pricey at $220.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> They ARE nice machines, But the Ariens the OP questioned is better, My brother loves his blower but even he agreed my deluxe 24 was a heavier duty machine.


Wish that "heavier duty" Ariens would offer a longer standard warranty for it's customers. Sadly it's only 3 years. Husqvarna's standard snowblower warranty is 5 years. Oh you can extend the Ariens for $99, but why ask the customer to make up the difference? Don't get me wrong I like Ariens and there are certain models I'd consider purchasing. I think the OP should get with a good servicing dealer and look at everything they have to offer.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Zavie said:


> Wish that "heavier duty" Ariens would offer a longer standard warranty for it's customers. Sadly it's only 3 years. Husqvarna's standard snowblower warranty is 5 years. Oh you can extend the Ariens for $99, but why ask the customer to make up the difference? Don't get me wrong I like Ariens and there are certain models I'd consider purchasing. I think the OP should get with a good servicing dealer and look at everything they have to offer.


On theHUSQVARNA waranty, after downloading the info, it says 5+5, 5 years engine waranty and 5byears garantee to start if you meet the maintanance requirements. I dont see anyrhing specific to rest of machine.

ARIENS is 3 years on whole machine, extendable to 5 years, with basically same exclusion for gas issue, abuse, maintanance. 

So it appears the Ariens waranty is much more thorough. 

Id go Ariens , since they have a very proven track record.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

Mountain Man said:


> On theHUSQVARNA waranty, after downloading the info, it says 5+5, 5 years engine waranty and 5byears garantee to start if you meet the maintanance requirements. I dont see anyrhing specific to rest of machine.
> 
> ARIENS is 3 years on whole machine, extendable to 5 years, with basically same exclusion for gas issue, abuse, maintanance.
> 
> ...


Here is the Husqvarna warranty just downloaded from their website, it is in 2 parts. When I ordered mine last October 2017 it came with an additional 2 year warranty and a $100 rebate. I did purchase from a small local dealer and I know he sold a few hundred of ST224 snowblowers last year and the local Lowe's sold out of the ST224.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

SnowCat in Bend said:


> Here is the Husqvarna warranty just downloaded from their website, it is in 2 parts. When I ordered mine last October 2017 it came with an additional 2 year warranty and a $100 rebate. I did purchase from a small local dealer and I know he sold a few hundred of ST224 snowblowers last year and the local Lowe's sold out of the ST224.


Aha, 3 year limited. So the basic waranty is same of both brands, and husqvarna goes 2 more on engine for starting. From what ive seen, most starting issues are fuel related, and i think most will agree, which isnt covered by either waranty.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

Mountain Man said:


> Aha, 3 year limited. So the basic waranty is same of both brands, and husqvarna goes 2 more on engine for starting. From what ive seen, most starting issues are fuel related, and i think most will agree, which isnt covered by either waranty.



Simple enough to fix. Use Non-Ethanol fuel add a little Sta-Bil and follow the manual for draining gas tank, carburetor and change the oil at end of season. Pretty much the same routine for any outdoor power equipment.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I bought a Husky several years ago now and it's been great so far. It gets white-glove care in my workshop. Nothing beyond normal wear parts like skid shoes and a scraper bar so far. I know there's a lot of long-time brand loyalty for Ariens. I looked at a few in passing at the local big-box store and I couldn't see anything that tells me they would be better, but these machines don't casually earn the brand loyalty that Ariens enjoys without actually being good, and have the backing of the company and its dealers. 

After all that, go visit the place that will be servicing and repairing your machine, and get their recommendation. Buy a good one from them knowing they will stand behind you keeping it going. No machine is worth owning if it spends weeks or more in a repair shop because they can't get parts or there are hundreds of others in front of you in the repair line. Saving $100 now buying it from a place that can't service it (read: Lowes Home Depot Costco etc) won't rub your tired back after you've been shoveling and the machine is held hostage for service somewhere they don't know you. 

Choose wisely,my SBF brother!


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Buy any snowblower from a local reputable dealer is my advice. Spend a minimal amount more, and sit back and relax that the warranty work will be taken care of if needed. Good luck to anyone that buys off internet and big box stores.


----------



## Snow Knight (Oct 11, 2015)

A couple of notes about Husqvarna's from our shop:
- They run great, start nice and sound smooth.
- The engine is the best part of them.
- Flimsier and cheaper feel than the Ariens.
- The go through more belts but less shear bolts than Ariens.
- They are a pain to fix. They've got more parts to them than a 737.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Snow Knight said:


> A couple of notes about Husqvarna's from our shop:
> - They run great, start nice and sound smooth.
> - The engine is the best part of them.
> - Flimsier and cheaper feel than the Ariens.
> ...


Very usefull info, thanks !!! Where is your shop ?

Love the 737 coment.

Ive always had good luck with Ariens parts support. And they use many of same parts across multiple machines and lines, wich is good for delers, less inventory sku's, and good for consumer as in stock.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

Snow Knight said:


> A couple of notes about Husqvarna's from our shop:
> - They run great, start nice and sound smooth.
> - The engine is the best part of them.
> - Flimsier and cheaper feel than the Ariens.
> ...


Does this include the 300 series?

Any notes about the Hydrostatic transmission on some of the models?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Can't stress enough going to a real servicing dealer. I was in Home Depot yesterday and saw an Ariens Deluxe 28 on the floor. Could not even get the chute to rotate. It would not budge, that's crazy. On a positive note the Honda single stage at HOme Depot had it's chute and deflector adjusted and lubed since I was last there. It was working great, although I think the spring tension on the deflector is a little to high, but one could always sub another spring.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I don’t know if it’s true but the husqvarna/Ariens dealer told me the engines on a husqvarna at the big box stores are Chinese built, and the Engines at the dealer are the USA built by the company that bought Tecumseh. No idea if it’s true tho haven’t looked myself yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> I don’t know if it’s true but the husqvarna/Ariens dealer told me the engines on a husqvarna at the big box stores are Chinese built, and the Engines at the dealer are the USA built by the company that bought Tecumseh. No idea if it’s true tho haven’t looked myself yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They talk out of there bung hole, BOTH Ariens and Husqvarna use LCT made engines and Yes they purchased Tecumseh and make great engines from China, They are very close but they have specs set by Ariens and Husqvarna and the big one is the 1” shaft on the Ariens. I have 2 254cc engines, One is a Ariens and the other is a Husqvarna and both are LCT made and other than a different shaped muffler cover and the 1”shaft on one and a 3/4” on the other they are exact, The Husqvarna was actually a drop on replacement engine on a Ariens Sno-Tek as that’s the only new Ariens that uses a 3/4 shaft.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The engine is a bit confusing as I'm finding they use a Briggs, Areins LX (china), LCT (China) or a Husqvarna ?? depending on the model more than the purchase location and who's writing the ad. The "Husqvarna" engine might actually be a Briggs from what I see.

If the model number is the same like a ST224P or ST230P than I'd assume the only difference is price between dealer and box store/online and I wouldn't be happy or trusting of someone possibly conning me to get the sale. Maybe he was told that and believes it but it doesn't appear to be true. 

.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I knew both brands use the LTC, I just didn’t know if the big box store get differnt engines on them then the dealers get. Price is the same at big box and dealer for same model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

husky has the lct engines 369cc 17 ft lbs good motor the 208cc useless 

the dealer is lying as they always
the motors are all the same 

dealers=useless imo


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My experience with the Huskys has been difficult to get parts...the Ariens would get my vote, hands down


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

1132le said:


> husky has the lct engines 369cc 17 ft lbs good motor the 208cc useless
> 
> the dealer is lying as they always
> the motors are all the same
> ...




What about the 291cc ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

russ01915 said:


> Buy any snowblower from a local reputable dealer is my advice. Spend a minimal amount more, and sit back and relax that the warranty work will be taken care of if needed. Good luck to anyone that buys off internet and big box stores.



I have a different opinion! Do not believe a dealer ignores service customers that purchased equipment elsewhere. That would be silly. Now as to purchasing online vs dealer bull poop, I listened to that line last *March* when I was about to purchase my new Ariens 28 Pro. 

I called dealers in my area ...Ashland, MA that insisted on full price, $2199 for cash even when I explained that price was too high and I could do better. If someone had lowered it even by $100 along with free delivery I would have bought from him. Instead I purchased mine on Ebay.....listed as a floor display... if it was it arrived with the original Ariens wrapping, never had fuel added. Purchase price....$1950 with FREE delivery.

Retailers that ignore online competition do so at their peril and could soon be out of business and Sears is a good example!


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Can't stress enough going to a real servicing dealer. I was in Home Depot yesterday and saw an Ariens Deluxe 28 on the floor. *Could not even get the chute to rotate. It would not budge, that's crazy*. On a positive note the Honda single stage at HOme Depot had it's chute and deflector adjusted and lubed since I was last there. It was working great, although I think the spring tension on the deflector is a little to high, but one could always sub another spring.



REALLY??? You do understand that one has to pull the chute handle towards him before it will EASILY move in any direction you want. If it did not have this restriction, the chute would bounce in all directions as the machine blows snow.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

foggysail said:


> Retailers that ignore online competition do so at their peril and could soon be out of business and Sears is a good example!


I buy stuff online like evrybody else, BUT.....

If eveybody buys there snowblowers online, guess what happens tolocal dealer? He goes out of business. We are seeing it with many stores. You cant compete when eating the cost of running a store front.

I have a friend who runs a small buisness. He has a dealer teritory. He is now competing with a guy a few states away doing online sles at discount pricing. He found out when losing a few customers. But guess who they were calling for product support ? The local dealer. He cant offer his A+ service if you didnt buy it from him. I know my Ariens dealer will service any machine. But there are 2 lines. Bought from me, and everything else. Its only fair.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I agree, the little guy is at a disadvantage when up against online sales. I do want to emphasize that I attempted to purchase locally and in MARCH, the end of the season for goodness sake. And those two local guys I attempted to make my purchase with lacked good business acumen... they lost a cash sale at season's end. They had no intention to lower their prices even by one buck.

Over the years I have noticed an attitude issue with many small dealers who think they can get by with a "take it or leave it'' attitude. A lost sale is money lost! Beside the pricing concern there is also a sales tax punishment. Most of my purchases are cash and it seems many sellers see no difference in a cash sale over a CC sale, one that has the added CC cost burden.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

foggysail said:


> I agree, the little guy is at a disadvantage when up against online sales. I do want to emphasize that I attempted to purchase locally and in MARCH, the end of the season for goodness sake. And those two local guys I attempted to make my purchase with lacked good business acumen... they lost a cash sale at season's end. They had no intention to lower their prices even by one buck.
> 
> Over the years I have noticed an attitude issue with many small dealers who think they can get by with a "take it or leave it'' attitude. A lost sale is money lost! Beside the pricing concern there is also a sales tax punishment. Most of my purchases are cash and it seems many sellers see no difference in a cash sale over a CC sale, one that has the added CC cost burden.


I certainly agree on the CC issue. I push thst all the time. The taxes are changing. There is a startup in my state with a program that coyld simplify taxes for ant state. Supreme court has made rullings about state sales taxes. It could level the playing field some.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

They sold it to someone else who was willing to pay the price they wanted so they lost nothing.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> They sold it to someone else who was willing to pay the price they wanted so they lost nothing.



They lost his sale and iam sure many more when they wont match the price of online
not and issue for me I buy used and save 50% off new I fix my own stuff
dealers are scumbags liars most don't even set the machine up right I wouldn't let them check my tire pressure


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

foggysail said:


> I agree, the little guy is at a disadvantage when up against online sales. I do want to emphasize that I attempted to purchase locally and in MARCH, the end of the season for goodness sake. And those two local guys I attempted to make my purchase with lacked good business acumen... they lost a cash sale at season's end. They had no intention to lower their prices even by one buck.
> 
> Over the years I have noticed an attitude issue with many small dealers who think they can get by with a "take it or leave it'' attitude. A lost sale is money lost! Beside the pricing concern there is also a sales tax punishment. Most of my purchases are cash and it seems many sellers see no difference in a cash sale over a CC sale, one that has the added CC cost burden.


Good points, foggysail! In addition when you have to have your equipment serviced, there could a waiting time that is unpredictable. During storms, dealers could be swamped which is good for them, but the customer is biting their nails waiting to get their machine back. This board helps many people, I have been blessed to fix any problem that has come along from the knowledge of everyone here. It has been along time since I have had to bring any of my 3 snow blowers in for service.., knock on wood. foggysail for bigger machines do the dealers come to your house to pick it up if it needs servicing and drop it off when they are done? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

1132le said:


> They lost his sale and iam sure many more when they wont match the price of online
> not and issue for me I buy used and save 50% off new I fix my own stuff
> dealers are scumbags liars most don't even set the machine up right I wouldn't let them check my tire pressure


1132le, I just like the idea of being as self reliant and knowledgeable as possible. Problems arise and if you can take care of it yourself.., you are saving time and money - win, win! Some people may not be able to do this for whatever reasons and the dealer then becomes your best friend!


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

aldfam4 said:


> Good points, foggysail! In addition when you have to have your equipment serviced, there could a waiting time that is unpredictable. During storms, dealers could be swamped which is good for them, but the customer is biting their nails waiting to get their machine back. This board helps many people, I have been blessed to fix any problem that has come along from the knowledge of everyone here. It has been along time since I have had to bring any of my 3 snow blowers in for service.., knock on wood. foggysail for bigger machines do the dealers come to your house to pick it up if it needs servicing and drop it off when they are done? Just my 2 cents.


I nursed my old Bolens 32" snowblower for 30 years. REbuilt the augur gear box, replaced bearings, repair welded the bucket along with fabricating a new scrapper bar, rebuilt the differential and added zerk fittings to lubricate it, machined a new wheel axel and the list goes on. NO MORE! 

Last year I tried to get someone to plow the driveway. Some prices were out of sight but did find a guy who was reasonable. Spent a month away from home and when I got back, the guy never did any plowing. That initiated my purchase of a 28 Ariens Pro.

My intention now is if/when this machine gives me any trouble, I will just buy another new one. I am getting too old to be screwing around with snowblowers that become cranky.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

foggysail said:


> REALLY??? You do understand that one has to pull the chute handle towards him before it will EASILY move in any direction you want. If it did not have this restriction, the chute would bounce in all directions as the machine blows snow.


The Deluxe 28 has the ice auger type chute control. The handle has to be rotated. Not sure what you are talking about pulling but it seems you are clueless.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Zavie said:


> The Deluxe 28 has the ice auger type chute control. The handle has to be rotated. Not sure what you are talking about pulling but it seems you are clueless.



Sorry about that. I mistakenly believed that all the new Ariens used a non crank method to rotate the chute as does my 28 Pro.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

thankfully no. I prefer the ice screw auger type of chute control


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

e.fisher26 said:


> I don’t know if it’s true but the husqvarna/Ariens dealer told me the engines on a husqvarna at the big box stores are Chinese built, and the Engines at the dealer are the USA built by the company that bought Tecumseh. No idea if it’s true tho haven’t looked myself yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can tell you that the engine on my Husky ST224 purchased from a local dealer is Chinese-built (LCT). 

In four years I've had no problems with the engine other than a stripped spark plug hole that I blame on myself for not removing it at the end of the season as specified in the manual. It was a light season, the machine hadn't been used much, I wasn't sure whether we'd seen the last of the snow, and then it just slipped my mind. When I tried to remove the plug the following fall, I stripped the hole. A ~ $20.00 Helicoil and some cussing fixed it.

I have no recent experience with Tecumseh, but my recent experience with Briggs has been less-than-wonderful. The LCT, so far, seems superior to any B&S I've owned in the past 10 years. Somewhat sadly, as an American, the mechanic at my Husqvarna dealership (who is also my friend) also has been steering people toward the LCT and Honda engines for the past few years. He says they're far more reliable.

As to which brand to buy, I've had no problems with my Husqvarna that I can blame on the machine. Most of the problems I've had (other than the spark plug hole) have been rock-related. That's not a recommendation. It's just my experience.

Personally, I'd ask around for opinions on local dealerships, decide on a good one, and factor that into my decision. That was how I made my original decision. I knew nothing about snowblowers; but a particular local dealership had a very good local reputation, and Husky was the brand they happened to sell. So far, it's worked out well. When I walk in I'm treated as a friend and they go the extra mile to keep it that way. I don't get that from big-box stores.

Richard


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have several Briggs engines, some 15 years old that are still running great.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

GeekOnTheHill said:


> I can tell you that the engine on my Husky ST224 purchased from a local dealer is Chinese-built (LCT).
> 
> In four years I've had no problems with the engine other than a stripped spark plug hole that I blame on myself for not removing it at the end of the season as specified in the manual. It was a light season, the machine hadn't been used much, I wasn't sure whether we'd seen the last of the snow, and then it just slipped my mind. When I tried to remove the plug the following fall, I stripped the hole. A ~ $20.00 Helicoil and some cussing fixed it.
> 
> Richard


What the heck ? Why remove sparkmplug anually? I have a bunch of machines and never do that unless im tuning up. I have some equipment with origional plugs that are many yeara old. I checked my Ariens pro last year, plug was clean, and sometimes with so few hours in a off season, no reqson to change.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

Mountain Man said:


> What the heck ? Why remove sparkmplug anually? I have a bunch of machines and never do that unless im tuning up. I have some equipment with origional plugs that are many yeara old. I checked my Ariens pro last year, plug was clean, and sometimes with so few hours in a off season, no reqson to change.


Because once in a while, they seize if you don't. 

I'm usually not that OCD about plugs, either. This time, I didn't dodge that bullet.

Richard


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I duuno . . . I'm with the other crowd here. 45+ years of maintaining blowers, mowers, etc. and never removed a plug other than to change it (or oil if going into storage). Never had one stick, never stripped one. To me, if you strip a plug, that's generally an indication that you put it in too tight and damaged the threads then, not on removal. . . . The idea or removal can't hurt, but I'd worry more about wear/damage to the threads from constant "in and out" than anything else . . . 



- Tim


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The OP has not come back to the site since 'lighting the fuse'. So, I'm wondering how he made out.


I have/had both Ariens and Husky . . . I'd take the Ariens over the Husky. I do agree with the comments about the latest Ariens looking a bit cheaply made. They must have transferred design responsibility to the Accounting Department :wink2:


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

Surprised to hear that some dealers refuse to negotiate. I just bought an Ariens Pro Hydro RapidTrak and asked my local dealer if he could do better than his listed price (which was the same price as online dealers). Immediately he said I'll give you 10% off. He knew I was serious and had cash in my pocket. This ended up saving me about $300 and was substantially less than any online dealer.


----------

